# EIG C020 Battery Pack



## tomrock (May 1, 2020)

Hello All,

I am currently looking to purchase a battery, BMS and charger for my conversion project and am considering using EIG C020 cells. I would be interested in people’s opinions, advice and experience from their own builds, particularly with these cells.

I require 120V nominal voltage, 500A peak current, and a minimum of 16kWh of energy. Each cell is 3.6V nominal (4.2V max, 3.0V min) and 20Ah capacity (see .pdf for more cell specs).

A 34s7p pack (238 cells, 122V nominal, 143V peak, 140Ah, 17kWh) works out to be a suitable configuration, and would be achieved with bus bars like shown in the attached image (image taken from JimBob’s advert, a seller of the cells in the UK). The cells would be physically mounted using threaded bar through their corners.









Does anyone have advice on a suitable BMS set-up for the battery? I imagine an Orion BMS 2 would be up to the job (?) but what other options could be suitable?

How would people recommend I manage temperature of the cells? I plan on just using passive cooling, is this fine?
I am not looking for “fast” charging, is there a charger that anyone would recommend?

My budget is limited, so any advice on how I can minimise cost is greatly appreciated. I am open to suggestions of alternative cell/module/battery options and am located in the UK.

Many thanks for your time reading this post,
Tom


----------



## ishiwgao (May 5, 2011)

just an quick question, are EIG still in business? I haven't seen their batteries for a long time. You may want to reconsider using those cells if warranty/support is top priority for you.

The usual BMSes are either Orion or Elithion, depending on your battery configuration. In general, Elithion will be for longer strings of pack (i.e. higher voltage), while Orion will be for less series packs. (of course, it really depends a lot on personal requirements)

For your case, Orion seems to be a good option. How does it look for your budget?


Regarding cooling, not just "fast charging", normal driving usage may require some form of active cooling. you said this is for a conversion project; what application will this be for? normal driving? highway driving? a bit of track use? a lot of track use? how powerful is the motor you plan to use?

Answering these questions above will get the answer on how much cooling you need.


----------



## tomrock (May 1, 2020)

ishiwgao said:


> just an quick question, are EIG still in business? I haven't seen their batteries for a long time. You may want to reconsider using those cells if warranty/support is top priority for you.
> 
> The usual BMSes are either Orion or Elithion, depending on your battery configuration. In general, Elithion will be for longer strings of pack (i.e. higher voltage), while Orion will be for less series packs. (of course, it really depends a lot on personal requirements)
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thank you for your reply.

I think they are out of business - there are a handful of private sellers selling new cells (from liquidation?) at good £/kWh which is why I am interested in them in particular. You are correct, warranty/support will be unavailable.

The Orion certainly does seem suitable, especially as my pack would be around 34s. I will look into the Elithion more, thank you. I am looking to save money where I can, but the Orion seems like it might be the most cost effective option.

The project is converting a Triumph Dolomite (small/medium British saloon car) whose kerb weight will be approx 1000kg. I plan on using it for "normal driving" around town and sometimes on motorways, but not racing. I am using a forklift motor with a controller capable of peak 500A at 120V. I am unsure of what my average current/power consumption will be.


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

tomrock said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...





tomrock said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


Yes EIG are out of business


----------



## lmdelectronicsgr (9 mo ago)

technologymind said:


> Yes EIG are out of business, I have 9 packs with total 432 EIG ePLB-C020B cells if you consider more interesting classic car conversions


Hi please send me pricing for 44 units of these EIG plbc c020 cells.
Thank you


----------



## LarsNiko (8 mo ago)

Hi,
Please tell me that you have 20 cells still for sale? 😊 tried to write you a private message but wasn’t allowed since I just registered.

/Lars from Sweden


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

lmdelectronicsgr said:


> Hi please send me pricing for 44 units of these EIG plbc c020 cells.
> Thank you


Sorry only pickup in Denmark, not easy or cheap to ship lithium cells


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

LarsNiko said:


> Hi,
> Please tell me that you have 20 cells still for sale? 😊 tried to write you a private message but wasn’t allowed since I just registered.
> 
> /Lars from Sweden


Sorry only pickup in Denmark, not easy or cheap to ship lithium cells


----------

